# Depression and throwing up food



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

is she getting sick now? or just last summer?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I would say that maybe you can take her to a dog park or to a doggy daycare for she can get some socialization. And being around other dogs. Also when she was throwing up last summer could she have gotten some food that was one of the recalled ones. This past summer my golden Beau kept throwing up and having diarreah and they couldnt find out what was wrong and then it came out that the Natural Balance dog food was recalled. He got one of the bad batches. I do think your girl could be depressed, they miss their buddies just like we do. I know you said you didnt want another dog because of a baby coming but was you not wanting a puppy or just a second dog? I ask because there are some good grown dogs looking for homes that are turned into rescues because of home situations like forclosure. Unfortunately with the housing crisis everyone is seeing it more and more. 
OH yeah Welcome and hope you get some answers.


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

It is almost impossible to know what is causing the vomiting because there are physical things that might not show without x-rays or ultrasounds.

But yes, they can become very depressed. When I lost my first male, the second went into a depression and then when I went away for a weekend, he went right downhill. This was a mommy's dog, and maybe he thought I had deserted him too.

We brought him out of it with lots of extra attention, taking him out for walks and generally just being with us as much as possible.

Medication can be a good thing, and it needn't be long term. If nothing else works, it is worth a try for a short period, along with lots of love and then weaning her off it.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

glad you've found us. I have gotten so much information from this forum.

How often does the vomitting happen? Was there a time when your dog didn't have diarrhea and vomitting? Has there been a change in home, food, or anything else? Could your children be feeding your dog things (rich people foods) that disagree with her?

What does your dog do during the day? Is she getting enough walks and other stimulation?


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Has your Vet checked for Lyme disease? 

After Haley died, her closest, best friend and constant companion, Molly, just seemed "down". No throwing up...just very low keyed and "depressed" (IMO).

I attributed it to Haley's death.

And then it was time for Molly's annual checkup. She had Lyme Disease! 

She was put on Doxycycline for 6 weeks and the change in her was just amazing after only one week. I would have never guessed she was sick, because she wasn't "sick".

However, around here, if a dog is acting depressed and throwing up, the first thing I suspect is Lyme or Ehrlichiosis or some other tick-borne illness. We have a lot of it here.

I notice you live in Canada.....where you probably don't see much Lyme, but I'd still have it checked out. Your pup could have had it since last summer/fall without any symptoms. It lies dormant for a LONG time in some cases.

Let us know what you find out! Best of luck.


----------



## sydney (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks soooo much for everyone's responses. She has been getting sick again this year and it makes me wonder, now that spring is coming if it something she gets from outside, as it occured at the same time last year. I have also been doing some research and according to it, what she is doing is regurgitating her food, not vomiting. It basically looks like her dog food, even still in whole pieces. We have put her food into a larger bowl with a tennis ball, so she can't scarf it down and must take her time and eat around the ball---may sound strange, I thought so, but I think it may be helping. Instead of cleaning up her thrown up food 4-5 times, I only had to once in the last couple days. I will be taking her to the vets again soon if there is still a problem, just that last year after running tests and blood work, they couldn't find out anything specific. It is very frustrating and very expensive (especially now with the baby coming any day now). We love her with all our hearts and hope that this is resolved soon. My 2 other children, 8 & 5 year old girls, would be devestated if Sydney had to go to a new home, so I need to do everything in my power to try to solve this issue. Again, I appreciate all the advice and most certainly am taking it all in. I'll let you know what happens.


----------

